# Quilling Behavior



## yaoigirl (Dec 10, 2008)

My little Sonic is 10 weeks old now and I know that hedgies are supposed to go through quilling at around 8 weeks of age. During quilling they are supposed to be grumpier but Sonic has had no personality change at all. He also didn't seem to loose that many quills either. Has this ever happened to anyone else where a hedgie has no personality change at all?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

The quilling may not have started yet or may not yet be over if there wasn't much quill loss.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You probably got him at the tail end of his 5-6 week quilling which I find often continues to 7 or 8 weeks. I've found that most of the babies do not have much problem with this quilling. It is the 9-12 week one that they get grumpy and some are simply horrible, but others it's barely noticeable.


----------

